# Yet another driver deactivated for defending herself on Lyft



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8wAA&usg=AOvVaw0oP_xMaj24-_PytictnobE&ampcf=1

Can of mace to get a masturbating pervert out of her call. She reports him, and gets deactivated for violating weapons policy!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

So, taking the case to a news outlet is the way to go if someone is unjustly deactivated. Got it.

Sad that Lyft is run by a bunch of morons who think a female driver who defends herself from sexual assault with a can of mace is a breach of some asinine policy.


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

I wonder what protocal would be... I bet if Uber drivers called Uber support and asked them what to do about a masturbating pax it could all be resolved without driver deactivation?

"Hi this is (insert name, Birthday) there is a masturbating dude in my car, what do I do to not get deactivated?"


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8wAA&usg=AOvVaw0oP_xMaj24-_PytictnobE&ampcf=1
> 
> Can of mace to get a masturbating pervert out of her call. She reports him, and gets deactivated for violating weapons policy!


Deactivated and then reactivated.


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8wAA&usg=AOvVaw0oP_xMaj24-_PytictnobE&ampcf=1
> 
> Can of mace to get a masturbating pervert out of her call. She reports him, and gets deactivated for violating weapons policy!


Deactivated for not letting him finish first.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I bet I can cause more damage with a nail clipper in my pocket, is that a weapon too?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I bet I can cause more damage with a nail clipper in my pocket, is that a weapon too?


According to the FAA it is


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Could that be called..

Premature deactivation...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

sounds like a lie


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

These policies are put in place to protect the company for any liability or lawsuit. It's obvious they are not put in place because they care about employee safety. With that said, you have the right to a safe work environment but with Uber/Lyft it's a little more risky. Therefore, I would encourage all employees to carry some kind of means to protect themselves. If it were me in this situation, would I administer Oleoresin Capsicum (OC Spray) onto a rider into my own vehicle? Probably not. Now I get to drive home with OC in my backseat. Not something I would enjoy. Do I find it necessary for someone to administer such an irritant of this nature onto a rider who refuses to exit my vehicle while pleasuring himself? Well, I guess that depends on the person. I probably would not. Is it necessary and right for the company to fire their employee for not following policy? Maybe. Maybe not.

It's the same for these retail stores with their no weapons policies. A man comes in and wants to strong arm a cashier and he/she just so happens to have OC or a gun on his/her person. She/he stops the crime. He/She is a hero. Company finds out, fires employee for violating weapons policy. If companies allow their employees to take these matters into their own hands, there lies the liability and lawsuits. The companies have to protect themselves. That's the bottom line here.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

*First rule of Mace: * Try it on yourself, so you:

Know it works
Know how it will affect you.
*Second rule of Mace: * Don't spray it in *your own car*.

*Third rule of Mace:* Don't tell Uber/Lyft that you:

Carry it
and certainly NOT that you used it or tried to use it!
If you have a confrontation with a pax which stops short of a physical assault, put your keys in your pocket, put your Mace in one hand, have your phone in the other hand -- exit your vehicle and call the police.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> These policies are put in place to protect the company for any liability or lawsuit. It's obvious they are not put in place because they care about employee safety. With that said, you have the right to a safe work environment but with Uber/Lyft it's a little more risky. Therefore, I would encourage all employees to carry some kind of means to protect themselves. If it were me in this situation, would I administer Oleoresin Capsicum (OC Spray) onto a rider into my own vehicle? Probably not. Now I get to drive home with OC in my backseat. Not something I would enjoy. Do I find it necessary for someone to administer such an irritant of this nature onto a rider who refuses to exit my vehicle while pleasuring himself? Well, I guess that depends on the person. I probably would not. Is it necessary and right for the company to fire their employee for not following policy? Maybe. Maybe not.
> 
> It's the same for these retail stores with their no weapons policies. A man comes in and wants to strong arm a cashier and he/she just so happens to have OC or a gun on his/her person. She/he stops the crime. He/She is a hero. Company finds out, fires employee for violating weapons policy. If companies allow their employees to take these matters into their own hands, there lies the liability and lawsuits. The companies have to protect themselves. That's the bottom line here.


Kinda like those prenups...

Butt...so much for mutual trust...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

She needs to go to the news with this story...

Like seriously..

Me personally, i carry a can of whoopass a mag-light flashlight and a .38

I've had to use 2/3 on drunken Paxholes...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Could that be called..
> 
> Premature deactivation...8>)
> 
> ...


I see what you did there.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> She needs to go to the news with this story...
> 
> Like seriously..
> 
> ...


You do realize that you just read a news article about this, correct?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I understand why the rules are in place. However, I disagree with them. If Lyft (and Uber) TRULY believe that safety is #1, then there would be practically no need to have weapons on this job. (I said "practically") But the truth is, drivers are taking 100% of the risk: physically, financially, mentally, emotionally as well. 

I have a conceal carry permit. I was fingerprinted and had my background check by the state and the feds to get it. These companies can get away with treating me like shit and paying me peanuts, but they cannot force me to relinquish my weapon, which I have earned the right to carry. I will take deactivation before letting some rando pax get the upper hand, with my life on the line.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

CTK said:


> You do realize that you just read a news article about this, correct?


I don't drive uber anymore and i never bothered to get on Lyft. Base rates where 69% higher when i last drove for uber full time. _*69% HIGHER!*_

And i've been in danger, didn't draw the gun, cause all i needed was the Can-o-Woopass and the flashlight to get the job done.
The cab company allows the use of improvised weaponry in self defense, namely we can beat on someone with anything in reach if it calls for it.

That's why i recommend everyone carry D-cell mag light. Legally it's completely different than having a billy club of the same exact size weight and shape of a flashlight.

Guns... well...

That policy is selectively enforced by the cab company. Cab drivers are targets all the time. Carrying a weapon for life or death self defense is not something that is unheard of for taxi drivers. If you can keep it in your pants and don't talk about it... things can be overlooked.

If you brandish a weapon when a hoodrat won't pay their cab fare... Ya gotta go. You just can't do that.

Now if i 86 a hood rat who had a gun drawn?

Well...

As long as i wake up the next morning/afternoon i won't give a crap if I have a job driving a cab or not. Frankly all i care about is _waking up the next day_.

I know some of the managers know that I carry. Frankly they don't care, cause they know i'm not stupid enough to draw unless my life depends on it.

I'm not stupid and i know the management and they know me. The dispatchers know me by voice, the managers know me by name. The lady who signs out cars has my employee number memorized(not joking). There's a level of trust that has been built up over the years i have been a part time/full time driver. I have had a contract open with them as a sub contractor since 2010 when I start

Cab driving is a smaller world where the company knows it's drivers. And i drive for a big one, most in the country are far smaller.

Largely I let the little things go, i get ripped off from time to time, and I have had to deliver a couple of beat downs... A little bit of drunken brawling isn't enough to get me to draw.


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8wAA&usg=AOvVaw0oP_xMaj24-_PytictnobE&ampcf=1
> 
> Can of mace to get a masturbating pervert out of her call. She reports him, and gets deactivated for violating weapons policy!


What I want to know is if that was the third or fourth time Louis CK got maced that day.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Also you want the OC with the UV dye...

Makes picking up the perp a lot easier.










the UV dye klings for days.

XXXX assaulted me and tried to rob me, here's the security tape deputy Dog.

Then they pick him up, and...

He thinks his face is clean.

"Sir have you gotten any dyes or inks on your face for any parties or anything?

"No sir" the man replies.

"Have you gotten sprayed with pepper spray?"

"no sir"

*cop turns out the light and shines a uv flashlight in his face*

"explain why your face is lighting up like the sheets in a cheap motel. The OC spray that magical unicorn tagged you with has UV reactive dye"


----------



## One Star Larry (Apr 10, 2018)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8wAA&usg=AOvVaw0oP_xMaj24-_PytictnobE&ampcf=1
> 
> Can of mace to get a masturbating pervert out of her call. She reports him, and gets deactivated for violating weapons policy!


I've always lived by the motto better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.

In this case better to be kicked off Lyft than spunked by some punk.

These platforms do nothing for driver safety so we need to take it upon ourselves to do it.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

JimKE said:


> *Second rule of Mace: * Don't spray it in *your own car*.


SO. MUCH. YES.
People don't understand aerosols.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Aerosols are not environmentally friendly. And that girl looks fat...


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I understand why the rules are in place. However, I disagree with them. If Lyft (and Uber) TRULY believe that safety is #1, then there would be practically no need to have weapons on this job. (I said "practically") But the truth is, drivers are taking 100% of the risk: physically, financially, mentally, emotionally as well.
> 
> I have a conceal carry permit. I was fingerprinted and had my background check by the state and the feds to get it. These companies can get away with treating me like shit and paying me peanuts, but they cannot force me to relinquish my weapon, which I have earned the right to carry. I will take deactivation before letting some rando pax get the upper hand, with my life on the line.


Damn right Mista T. Cash isn't the only reason drivers get killed. When I was in training for a cab license in Las Vegas we were showed photos of a dead driver with an exit wound between the eyes. The suspect said the driver called him a name. On my first day one of our drivers at a 77 car taxi company was shot 5 times from behind with a .25 for nothing. There was no robbery attempt. He turned his head just as the first shot was fired so it went through his ear instead of his head. The second shot went through his hand. He got out to run and got 3 in the back. Then the asshole got in the driver seat and tried to run him over. He survived with no real damage because he was lucky and it was a .25. I used to drive that car with a bullet ding in the windsheild that didn't make it all the way through (.25s suck). Two months later we had another driver get one in the head from a .357. That one was a robbery, he was killed and nobody ever drove that cab again. When in training Paul Leonardo told other guys that if he was ever robbed he wouldn't give up his cash........................

Case #: 86-76505
Victim: Paul Vincent Leonardo, 29 YOA
Suspect: Unknown
Location: Alley South of 4425 Salton Ave., Las Vegas, NV
Date: August 18, 1986

Synopsis:
Paul Leonardo, a Whittlesea Cab Driver, was found shot to death, in his cab, in the alley South of Salton Ave., by a man jogging in the area at approximately 6:30 in the morning. It was believed, at the time of discovery, that Paul was the victim of a robbery. The investigation revealed that Paul was dispatched to 4434 Salton Ave., Apt. 2B at 5:26 a.m. The meter in the cab was still recording at the time of discovery, based on the meter; it is believed that he arrived at approximately 5:39 a.m. The analysis completed by the Taxi Cab Authority personnel indicated that Paul either picked up a fare and drove approximately 6 miles and returned to the area or was robbed and killed at the location where he was found, though witnesses in the area didn't see the cab in the area between 5:45 a.m. and 6:00 a.m.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Doughie said:


> Damn right Mista T. Cash isn't the only reason drivers get killed. When I was in training for a cab license in Las Vegas we were showed photos of a dead driver with an exit wound between the eyes. The suspect said the driver called him a name. On my first day one of our drivers at a 77 car taxi company was shot 5 times from behind with a .25 for nothing. There was no robbery attempt. He turned his head just as the first shot was fired so it went through his ear instead of his head. The second shot went through his hand. He got out to run and got 3 in the back. Then the asshole got in the driver seat and tried to run him over. He survived with no real damage because he was lucky and it was a .25. I used to drive that car with a bullet ding in the windsheild that didn't make it all the way through (.25s suck). Two months later we had another driver get one in the head from a .357. That one was a robbery, he was killed and nobody ever drove that cab again. When in training Paul Leonardo told other guys that if he was ever robbed he wouldn't give up his cash........................
> 
> Case #: 86-76505
> Victim: Paul Vincent Leonardo, 29 YOA
> ...


I have been in two violent altercations and robbery was not attempted in either case.

Not carrying cash helps, but... It's not the only cause for violence.

Alcohol and drunkenness is in my experience the cause of everything else.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I have been in two violent altercations and robbery was not attempted in either case.
> 
> Not carrying cash helps, but... It's not the only cause for violence.
> 
> Alcohol and drunkenness is in my experience the cause of everything else.


This is encouraged by the despicable no weapons OF ANY KIND policies

It trains pax to presume driver is a harmless pushover just waiting to be victimized


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> So, taking the case to a news outlet is the way to go if someone is unjustly deactivated. Got it.
> 
> Sad that Lyft is run by a bunch of morons who think a female driver who defends herself from sexual assault with a can of mace is a breach of some asinine policy.


HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT REALLY HAPPENED ? I DOUBT THE FEMALE'S STORY .


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT REALLY HAPPENED ? I DOUBT THE FEMALE'S STORY .


My problem isn't with the story whether you chose to believe it or not, rather Uber and Lyft's "No weapons" policy leaving drivers defenseless.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> So, taking the case to a news outlet is the way to go if someone is unjustly deactivated. Got it.
> 
> Sad that Lyft is run by a bunch of morons who think a female driver who defends herself from sexual assault with a can of mace is a breach of some asinine policy.


Sad that Lyft doesn't protect their drivers.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Adieu said:


> This is encouraged by the despicable no weapons OF ANY KIND policies
> 
> It trains pax to presume driver is a harmless pushover just waiting to be victimized


I clubbed them pretty good with my B̶i̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶c̶l̶u̶b̶ maglight


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

One Star Larry said:


> I've always lived by the motto better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.
> 
> In this case better to be kicked off Lyft than spunked by some punk.
> 
> These platforms do nothing for driver safety so we need to take it upon ourselves to do it.


I totally agree with you, One Star Larry. Good post!



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I clubbed them pretty good with my B̶i̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶c̶l̶u̶b̶ maglight


I see what you did there, Stevie. Billy club=a no-no, Maglite=a great flashlight, with multi-purpose use that is perfectly fine to carry, according to Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Could that be called..
> 
> Premature deactivation...8>)
> 
> ...


Yes, premature deactivation for the driver, and a happy ending for the rider.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NoPooPool said:


> I totally agree with you, One Star Larry. Good post!
> 
> I see what you did there, Stevie. Billy club=a no-no, Maglite=a great flashlight, with multi-purpose use that is perfectly fine to carry, according to Uber and Lyft.


I also could have shot him, but that seemed like overkill...

A beat-down was all that was necessary.


----------



## Big c (Aug 7, 2018)

I was a uber driver and I got deactivated for macing a rider who assulted me and I even have dash cam video footage


----------



## Big c (Aug 7, 2018)

I was deactivated for macing rider and have dash cam


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Big c said:


> I was deactivated for macing rider and have dash cam


That is pathetic. Uber puts someone in your backseat who turns out to be a violent drunken piece of crap, who verbally then physically assaults you, and instead of Uber manning up and defending its so-called "partner" they get rid of you. Beyond pathetic.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8wAA&usg=AOvVaw0oP_xMaj24-_PytictnobE&ampcf=1
> 
> Can of mace to get a masturbating pervert out of her call. She reports him, and gets deactivated for violating weapons policy!


I know how much everybody missed me so I'm back again . This sounds like, Mexico when law enforcement took the guns away from law abiding citizans and then the citizans got slaughtered and tortured by the drug cartels because they were defenseless . Take the guns away from law abiding people then only the criminals have guns .



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I don't drive uber anymore and i never bothered to get on Lyft. Base rates where 69% higher when i last drove for uber full time. _*69% HIGHER!*_
> 
> And i've been in danger, didn't draw the gun, cause all i needed was the Can-o-Woopass and the flashlight to get the job done.
> The cab company allows the use of improvised weaponry in self defense, namely we can beat on someone with anything in reach if it calls for it.
> ...


Screw Lyft . They threaten you . They treat you horribly . Send you rude text messages and trips that are so far away you'll end up losing money . The reason why trip requests are so far away is because they don't have other drivers . They short me no shows and cancellations . Stop using Lyft !


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Big c said:


> I was deactivated for macing rider and have dash cam


Why did you roll down your window when you stopped to drop him off?

I'm just curious. And I'm sorry to hear you got deactivated.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A beat-down was all that was necessary.


Steve...it was *NOT* a "beat-down!"

Repeat after me:

"He attacked me and I grabbed the only thing I had to defend myself."
"I was illuminating the issue for him -- showing him the light."
"I was giving him an enlightening experience."
"I was shedding light on a better path of behavior for him."


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Steve...it was *NOT* a "beat-down!"
> 
> Repeat after me:
> 
> ...


Stop and wait for flash.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Steve...it was *NOT* a "beat-down!"
> 
> Repeat after me:
> 
> ...


He started it, i finished it...

It was all on camera and the cops determined self defense before they even watched the video.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

Seattle_Wayne said:


> These policies are put in place to protect the company for any liability or lawsuit. It's obvious they are not put in place because they care about employee safety. With that said, you have the right to a safe work environment but with Uber/Lyft it's a little more risky. Therefore, I would encourage all employees to carry some kind of means to protect themselves. If it were me in this situation, would I administer Oleoresin Capsicum (OC Spray) onto a rider into my own vehicle? Probably not. Now I get to drive home with OC in my backseat. Not something I would enjoy. Do I find it necessary for someone to administer such an irritant of this nature onto a rider who refuses to exit my vehicle while pleasuring himself? Well, I guess that depends on the person. I probably would not. Is it necessary and right for the company to fire their employee for not following policy? Maybe. Maybe not.
> 
> It's the same for these retail stores with their no weapons policies. A man comes in and wants to strong arm a cashier and he/she just so happens to have OC or a gun on his/her person. She/he stops the crime. He/She is a hero. Company finds out, fires employee for violating weapons policy. If companies allow their employees to take these matters into their own hands, there lies the liability and lawsuits. The companies have to protect themselves. That's the bottom line here.


You keep saying "employee" at last check I thought we were contractors or partners (with limited rights). I personally feel that by Uber and Lyfts policy on self-protection they are crossing the line from contractor to an employee but what can we do other than making the choice not to drive for them.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Bob Driver said:


> You keep saying "employee" at last check I thought we were contractors or partners (with limited rights).


I'd say they do care more about their _employees_ -- you know, those on payroll at their offices! We the drivers are nothing, we're the shunned _leper colony_!


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I understand why the rules are in place. However, I disagree with them. If Lyft (and Uber) TRULY believe that safety is #1, then there would be practically no need to have weapons on this job. (I said "practically") But the truth is, drivers are taking 100% of the risk: physically, financially, mentally, emotionally as well.
> 
> I have a conceal carry permit. I was fingerprinted and had my background check by the state and the feds to get it. These companies can get away with treating me like shit and paying me peanuts, but they cannot force me to relinquish my weapon, which I have earned the right to carry. I will take deactivation before letting some rando pax get the upper hand, with my life on the line.











This Denver uber driver now incarcerated and charged with murder agrees with you
Right or wrong there are "Consequences" for your actions.
His life, his family's & friend's lives are changed 4EVER because he thought he was right.
The victim had no weapon.

Just because you're a scardy-cat doesn't mean you can blow someone away. Someone hitting you doesn't give you the right to kill the aggressor. Courts will use you as an example to society.

If you're too scared to have strangers in your vehicle find other work. Maybe cleaning toilets, food service, car detailer. But not uber if u feel u need a weapon.



KD_LA said:


> I'd say they do care more about their _employees_ -- you know, those on payroll at their offices! We the drivers are nothing, we're the shunned _leper colony_!


Why so serious son?
We are non employee contractors. period
Want a company to tuck u in at night? find another job
What are your qualifications ? Marketable skill? Education? trade certification?
We get what we put into our lives

Low skill low wage gigs, gets u exactly that


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I have been in two violent altercations and robbery was not attempted in either case.
> 
> Not carrying cash helps, but... It's not the only cause for violence.
> 
> Alcohol and drunkenness is in my experience the cause of everything else.


Most need to learn how to _DEESCALATE_ a situation.

I'm not a tough guy nor psychologist, I know when I'm in over my head. I find a safe place, pull over, shut down the engine, exit vehicle and call 911. Amazing how fast passengers straighten-up when they see a cop opening the car door "SIR, WOULD U PLEASE STEP OUT OF THE VEHICLE"

Unfortunately Most low skill low wage non-employees _Escalate_ situations because of

Low self esteem
Low self worth
Mental defect
Taking "perceived" insults personally
The need to "prove" they're not just a taxi driver with limited future prospects.

not surprisingly All the character traits that prevent some Drivers from securing gainful employment throughout their lives.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Most need to learn how to _DEESCALATE_ a situation.
> 
> I'm not a tough guy nor psychologist, I know when I'm in over my head. I find a safe place, pull over, shut down the engine, exit vehicle and call 911. Amazing how fast passengers straighten-up when they see a cop opening the car door "SIR, WOULD U PLEASE STEP OUT OF THE VEHICLE"
> 
> ...


Now that's just profound...8>)

Rakos


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Why so serious son?
> We are non employee contractors. period
> Want a company to tuck u in at night? find another job
> What are your qualifications ? Marketable skill? Education? trade certification?
> ...


Read my post again, then read my signature!



Rakos said:


> Now that's just profound...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 250854


That's one rich monkey!


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Read my post again, then read my signature!
> 
> That's one rich monkey!


And I'm quoting the Joker from The dark knight


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Most need to learn how to _DEESCALATE_ a situation.
> 
> I'm not a tough guy nor psychologist, I know when I'm in over my head. I find a safe place, pull over, shut down the engine, exit vehicle and call 911. Amazing how fast passengers straighten-up when they see a cop opening the car door "SIR, WOULD U PLEASE STEP OUT OF THE VEHICLE"


Deescalation is the best choice.. however

But... out of 4 situations that ended in violence that's only once per 2 years. I have driven probably...

17,000 passengers on the taxi when i was an owner operator, (3.5 years $250,000 in revenue, 230,000 miles) like 5,000 on uber (2,000 rated, 4.8 rating) and another 6 or 7,000 as a company taxi driver.

So since 2010 that's somewhere around 28,000 fares.

How many have you had?

Pulling over and threatening to call the cops may not deescalate the stituation, it might make it worse.

One of them (the shopping cart ramming incident) there was no middle ground to be had, there just simply wasn't any middle ground at all. I was right, she was wrong, she used violence when i told her no.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-hate-these-people.127245/#post-1861930



Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> So after having a pretty decent night in the taxi, i drop off at the airport head out the north exit and hit the button to accept phone-in taxi calls, i get one from the Walmart a little ways north of the airport.
> 
> D$**$&-it oh well.. they can't all be winners, at that point i'ts too late to refuse it and i drive up to the Walmart, Pull around so i'm in front of the store,
> 
> ...


Read through that... how would you handle it?

I mean what's YOUR solution... the woman was 3 car seats short and 2 over my legal capacity. What you have done differently?

This falls under the catagory of her using violence... there was no middle ground to be had.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Deescalation is the best choice.. however
> 
> But... out of 4 situations that ended in violence that's only once per 2 years. I have driven probably...
> 
> ...


"_Pulling over and threatening to call the cops may not deescalate the stituation, it might make it worse."_

Children "_threaten", _I dial 911 without warning, notice or threat. Because I'm a full grown experienced adult in NYC and never tip my hand to an adversary.

You're playing adult in Disney World. Tell us more about ur revenue stream. Children are unable to focus nor stay on topic.

Sad


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> You're playing adult in Disney World. Tell us more about ur revenue stream. Children are unable to focus nor stay on topic.
> 
> Sad


The truth of the matter is i never work Disney in a taxi. Why is a complicated issue..

The simple reality is if i sat at Disney all day every day i wouldn't make diddly most of the time, at least compared to what i make in the hood, there are too many cabs for how much business there is in the tourist area, and not enough cabs out in the hood.

The simplest explanation is that while people go to Disney year round there's a lot fewer compared to the summer and over Christmas.








.

The blue circle to the left is Disney, the blue area to the right is the airport.

ALL THE RED DOTS... each one is a homicide. The black circles/areas are where i work heavily. Do you see a pattern?

Any patterns at all?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The truth of the matter is i never work Disney in a taxi. Why is a complicated issue..
> 
> The simple reality is if i sat at Disney all day every day i wouldn't make diddly most of the time, at least compared to what i make in the hood, there are too many cabs for how much business there is in the tourist area, and not enough cabs out in the hood.
> 
> ...


So ur saying...

That's where the monkeys...

Escaped the zoo...

And somebody armed them...?...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Ant-Man said:


> What I want to know is if that was the third or fourth time Louis CK got maced that day.


It was the second. It was before noon



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The truth of the matter is i never work Disney in a taxi. Why is a complicated issue..
> 
> The simple reality is if i sat at Disney all day every day i wouldn't make diddly most of the time, at least compared to what i make in the hood, there are too many cabs for how much business there is in the tourist area, and not enough cabs out in the hood.
> 
> ...


Apparently, you are the perpetrator of all those homocides


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Iamfoodgod said:


> I wonder what protocal would be... I bet if Uber drivers called Uber support and asked them what to do about a masturbating pax it could all be resolved without driver deactivation?
> 
> "Hi this is (insert name, Birthday) there is a masturbating dude in my car, what do I do to not get deactivated?"


Rohit would tell you to restart your phone then uninstall and reinstall the app.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rakos said:


> So ur saying...
> 
> That's where the monkeys...
> 
> ...


Rakos... that's bordering on Racist. seriously... low blow to my client base yo...



Rat said:


> It was the second. It was before noon
> 
> Apparently, you are the perpetrator of all those homocides


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Just slam on the brakes and yell "Squirrel!"



Big c said:


> I was deactivated for macing rider and have dash cam


The moment he stepped out of your vehicle, he was no longer a rider.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Rakos... that's bordering on Racist. seriously... low blow to my client base yo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post was in no way meant as racist...

If you follow my posts...

You will see that I refer...

to people as monkeys...

To me I see everyone as monkeys...

And that is keeping with...

The theme of simplicity....8>)

He$$....I myself am a monkey...8>)

I apologize if I offended you...

You have to admit...

Sometimes your posts seem...

A bit extremely tilted...oh well...8>)

Rakos
The main monkey








PS. Please forgive me...I know not what I do...8>)


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I drove taxis for several years, and had weapons, that I never used!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I drove taxis for several years, and had weapons, that I never used!


What kind of weapons...

Like the flag on the taxi meter...?

I spent a couple years taxi driving...

In Key West...lots of weird...8>)

Only strange thing...

Someone opened my driver's door....

I took off and left him standing there...

He had that strange dumb look...

Spooky experience....

Don't think he ever realized...

That I am a monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> What kind of weapons...


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

If I have to use a weapon on a Pax I will be sure to note that I relieved it from the Pax and showed them how to use it correctly.
If I catch some dude spanking it in my backseat it's going to be a shower seen from the movie Porkies. I'm taking that thing off.


----------

